# Classical youtuber Rodders got channel shut down!!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Dear Rodders, I hope you're out there and able to read this message off the Google search engine. I'm TheNewFlutist on youtube, and I want you to contact me directly through TalkClassical. I'm SOOO sorry what happened to your channel, but I am willing to upload your entire Glazunov discography (and probably other Russian things as well) to my channel if you are willing. Send me a Private Message, I'd like to stay in touch with you.

Sincerely,

Huilu (TheNewFlutist)


This is yet another blow for classical music on youtube


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Could you give some brief reasons for the channel being shut down? What is happening to classical on youtube?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

He's always toed the line when it comes to copyright strikes, so I guess he just got one strike too many. I think you can get only 2 strikes on your channel before it's taken down. 2 strikes, you're out.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 2 strikes, you're out.


3 strikes. Each strike expires in 3 months. If you get your third strike before your first expires (so that you have a total of 3 strikes within 3 months), you're out. Also if more than 5 videos are taken down at once, it generally counts as 2 strikes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

hammeredklavier said:


> 3 strikes. Each strike expires in 3 months. If you get your third strike before your first expires (so that you have a total of 3 strikes within 3 months), you're out. Also if more than 5 videos are taken down at once, it generally counts as 2 strikes.


thanks for letting me know!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Rodders got his channel Bach


----------



## mrdoc (Jan 3, 2020)

Jeepers even criminals get 3 strikes and your out...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Copyright is _not_ a victimless crime and should not to be abused. Why it is deemed ok to do so by some is beyond me.


----------

